# central NJ - Western MVP3 STAINLESS SNOWPLOW 8'6"



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Western mvp3 stainless plow 8'6" with snow deflector and curb guards. Plow is one snow storm old. 

$4800
07704
Pm or text with questions
732 241 4774


----------

